# How Do I Get Rid of PHOTO GALLERY Messages Whenever I Open HP Image Zone 4.7?



## canucks101 (Dec 13, 2008)

Everytime I open HP Image Zone 4.7, I receive this PhotoGallery Message. It says, "Please wait while windows configures PhotoGallery." Then, another box pops up and says, "The feature you are trying to use is on a CD-ROM or other removable disk that is not available. Insert the 'PhotoGallery' disk and Click OK." If I click OK it doesn't work, it just starts giving me the first message over and over again. If I click Cancel, a box pops up that says, "Error 1706. No valid source could be found for product PhotoGallery. The Window Installer cannot continue." If I keep clicking Cancel over and over again, HP Image Zone will eventually open up, but then the entire process happens again when I try to click an album in HP Image Zone. I have no idea how to get rid of these messages, so it would be greatly appreciated if someone can help me. Thank you.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Possibly the safest answer would be to uninstall and reinstall the software, just in case it's a corrupt installation.


----------



## canucks101 (Dec 13, 2008)

But won't my pictures get deleted?


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Your photos _should_ be stored in C:/MyPhotos, which is the default folder that HP creates. Check to see if they are there. If you uninstall HP Photosmart, that folder will not be deleted, but if you are worried, create a new folder My Photos 2 and copy the contents of the original folder to the new one.


----------

